# WINDFALL "priceless" ep moved to 9/3 12:30pm est



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

I think I may be the only member who still watches this show (I actually like it and am sad it's being cancelled), but WINDFALL will not be shown this Thurs. as usual, due to a sport game and has been moved to 9/3 12:30pm est.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

My wife is still watching it, as well. Guide data shows that will will still air at the usual time on the West Coast, I believe.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

It is showing as usual in the Charlotte market. Is there a Giants or Jets game on Thursday night in NYC that is causing this?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Must be a NY thing. My local NBC affiliate still lists the normal Thursday night lineup. However, the NY NBC channel I get from DirecTV has an NFL game instead.


----------



## psywzrd (Mar 25, 2003)

Stylin said:


> I think I may be the only member who still watches this show (I actually like it and am sad it's being cancelled), but WINDFALL will not be shown this Thurs. as usual, due to a sport game and has been moved to 9/3 12:30pm est.


I actually still watch this POS too. All you need to know about how NBC feels about this show is that they're dumping the season finale on a Sunday afternoon. Pathetic.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

What part of "There is a sports game on" did you not get? Also, a couple of us have verified this is still going to be on in other parts of the country as scheduled. I don't think this is indicitive of NBC dumping the show on Sunday afternoon...


----------



## julgem007 (Feb 28, 2006)

Windfall has been cancelled? Yuck. I really enjoy the show!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I like this show too, but it was basically cancelled before it even started. It was meant to be a mid-season replacement and never made it, so they used the existing episodes as a Summer replacement...


----------



## psywzrd (Mar 25, 2003)

Chapper1 said:


> What part of "There is a sports game on" did you not get? Also, a couple of us have verified this is still going to be on in other parts of the country as scheduled. I don't think this is indicitive of NBC dumping the show on Sunday afternoon...


Um - I understood the "sports game" thing completely. I work in the business so I think have a pretty clear understanding of how these things work.

You don't air a show's season finale on a Sunday afternoon in the biggest market in the country unless you're trying to dump it. If they had faith that they could get any kind of a decent rating from that show, believe me they would find a primetime slot somewhere to air it. Heck, even Saturday night would be better than Sunday afternoon. How many primetime shows can you name that have had their season finale's aired on a Sunday afternoon, even if it was only in one market? If NBC liked the show so much, they wouldn't air the finale at all on Thursday since they can't show it in NY - they would push the finale to another day altogether.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah, I'd have to agree that moving it to a Sunday afternoon (????) was a very clear indication of NBC's respect for the show...The finale sucked and still left things hanging. So long WINDFALL...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the last 3 min of the show....ugh....can't say more of course...


----------

